
Ask HN: How do you host your email/cal/files (using your own domain)? - bkfh
Who knows a company that offers:
– email, calendar, file hosting using a
– custom domain with
– servers in Europe and a
– beautilful UI?<p>Currently using ZOHO, but it&#x27;s incredibly buggy. Self hosting is not really an option as I find email too complex to host it myself reliably<p>What alternatives are you using and happy with?
======
goggelz
If you are fine with setting up an own nextcloud for your calendar and file
hosting - go with uberspace.de

Their servers are located in germany and they use roundcube as email client.
Pay what you want, but minimum 1€/month which is very cheap imho. Though they
only offer 10G space and the configuration of domains is only possible via
ssh.

But once you are finished with your setup, nextcloud and roundcube are looking
very nice.

------
edf13
Most of gone quite expensive for a quick & easy setup for a little used domain
(Even Google is quite expensive for a domain which is little used for
example).

I'm using Zoho for one recent new domain I've registered but interested in
other options...

------
kotrunga
I currently have my domain, and use protonmail.com. Email is "hosted" securely
through protonmail, but I get the email of my choice, as I route through my
DNS provider. It's simple, easy, inexpensive, and secure.

------
charlesdm
I've found Google Apps to be the best and easiest solution to set up, but
those obviously aren't EU based.

Agree on Zoho. Super buggy.

------
barneythedino
I don't know about a beautiful UI but mailfence.org suits me and does all you
ask. Not free though.

------
throwaway180118
I'm also looking for the same - but not specific to Europe. I'm based in
Australia.

